# Ebay Find



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

Bought this quite cheaply on ebay, seems to run really well and looks nice and understated


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

garryACA said:


> Bought this quite cheaply on ebay, seems to run really well and looks nice and understated


So it was you, I was very tempted myself, well done


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

Yup twas me, I really like it good time keeping thius far and in nice condition apart from abit o 'nibbling' on the case where the back has been taken off


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Copper two-tone with a sub seconds dial, bootiful









If only someone would make a modern watch in a similar style


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Copper two-tone with a sub seconds dial, bootiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An English homage perhaps Mach?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Copper two-tone with a sub seconds dial, bootiful
> ...


Now that`s a good idea, why didn`t I think of it?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Happy to help, sure you would have soon!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


This site should be renamed the good idea site for watches


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Tut Tut you two


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


Hopefully one day the idea will take root


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

garryACA said:


> Bought this quite cheaply on ebay, seems to run really well and looks nice and understated


Not seen that make before. Any details?

Like the two tone dial. Great purchase.

regards,

Alexus


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

Apparently its from the Petrodwordzowy watch factory, but thats all the information I have


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> Apparently its from the Petrodwordzowy watch factory, but thats all the information I have


Is that why there's not a lot about? They couldn't fit the word " Petrodwordzowy" anywhere on the dial, or the rest of the watch?









Added this to the list of my Russian makes to check out for when flea-baying, found it seems it can come up also as MARK, where the "R" is the cyrillic reversed one. Your one is very nice and clean, the other two or three on Fleabay are very average to poor. Suppose this is to be expected if they were ever only really intended for the "peasant" market as one description said. Now that's my kind of watch, me being a pheasant plucker.


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

mel said:


> > Apparently its from the Petrodwordzowy watch factory, but thats all the information I have
> 
> 
> Is that why there's not a lot about? They couldn't fit the word " Petrodwordzowy" anywhere on the dial, or the rest of the watch?
> ...


I'm glad you didn't get your tongue twisted there


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

garryACA said:


> Apparently its from the Petrodwordzowy watch factory, but thats all the information I have


Thanks for the reply. (Petrowordzowy)It is quite a mouthful. Nice watch nevertheless.

Alexus


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

garryACA said:


> Bought this quite cheaply on ebay, seems to run really well and looks nice and understated


Found this for sale on ebay.com...funny what people describe as good cosmetic condition...is the guy blind!

good shot of the indie though..without haveing to open mine.


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's obviously not the same watch!

I hope you've asked for your money back and threatened him!


----------



## garryACA (Mar 20, 2007)

pg tips said:


> That's obviously not the same watch!
> 
> I hope you've asked for your money back and threatened him!










:lol:

no the nice one is the one I bought, the crapy one is another I saw for sale that the seller showed those pictures and described them as in good condition!! I didn't buy it...I may be mad but not that mad!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ah ok


----------

